# Digitale Impulse eines Durchflussmessers in Volumenstrom umrechnen



## Atlas (1 Februar 2011)

Hallo!

Ich stehe aktuell vor der Aufgabe einen Durchflussmesser welcher mir pro 0,01m³ an Durchfluss einen digitalen Impuls gibt. Wärend des Betriebes erwarten wir einen gewissen Volumenstrom welcher dann ca. 300 - 1000 Impulse pro Stunde liefern wird.

Ich hatte hierzu bereits eine rudimentäre Funktion die nichts anderes machte als jede Sekunde die Impulse zu zählen und diese dann umgerechnet als Volumenstrom ausgibt. Dies beginnt jede Sekunde (oder ein anderer einsellbarer Zeitwert) wieder von vorne.

Das wäre dann bei 5 Impulsen in einer Sekunde ein Durchfluss von 5 * 0,01m³ = 0,05m³/s.

Prinzipiell hatte das auch funktioniert, ich war aber mit der Qualität der errechneten Werte nicht besonders zufrieden, da diese sehr gesprungen sind. Gibt es hierzu einen besseren Lösungsansatz oder gar eine etwas ausgereiftere Funktion die genau für das ausgelegt ist?


----------



## vierlagig (1 Februar 2011)

mit welchem steuerungssystem soll das umgesetzt werden?


----------



## Atlas (1 Februar 2011)

Mit einer S7 315


----------



## JesperMP (1 Februar 2011)

Die Zeit womit du den Volumenstrom berechnet ist falsch.
Du must die Zeit von der erste Puls bis den letzten Puls innerhalb von den Abtastzeit abfangen und für den Berechnung verwenden.

Du kannst auch die Ungenaugigkeit ungefähr halbieren indem du zwei Zeiten messt:
Die Zeit von der positive Flanke von ersten Puls bis positiven Flanke von letzten Puls, und die Zeit von der negative Flanke von ersten Puls bis negative Flanke von letzten Puls.


----------



## vierlagig (1 Februar 2011)

ich empfehle die lektüre dieses beitrags: http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/23657941


----------



## JesperMP (1 Februar 2011)

Bei nur 300 - 1000 Impulse pro Stunde glaube ich nicht es wäre notwendig mit Processalarme.


----------



## vierlagig (1 Februar 2011)

JesperMP schrieb:


> Bei nur 300 - 1000 Impulse pro Stunde glaube ich nicht es wäre notwendig mit Processalarme.



die anzahl der impulse sagt noch nichts über deren länge aus...


----------



## JesperMP (1 Februar 2011)

Wenn die niedrigste Durchflussmenge nur 300 impulse pro stunde abgibt, kann man die berechnete Durchflussmenge nicht schneller als ungf. jeder 25 sekunde aktualisieren. Man muss ja mindestens zwei Impulse abtasten um die Zeit zwisschen die Impulse messen zu können.


----------



## JesperMP (1 Februar 2011)

vierlagig schrieb:


> die anzahl der impulse sagt noch nichts über deren länge aus...


Man kann die Länge nicht verwenden. Oft ist die Impulsdauer fest, nur die Abstand zwisschen die Impulse wechselt.


----------



## Verpolt (1 Februar 2011)

> ...einen Durchflussmesser welcher mir pro 0,01m³ an Durchfluss einen digitalen Impuls gibt



Vielleicht ist dieser Impuls in der Länge einstellbar...

oder das Datenblatt hat eine vernünftige Info versteckt.


----------



## JesperMP (1 Februar 2011)

Verpolt schrieb:


> Vielleicht ist dieser Impuls in der Länge einstellbar...
> 
> oder das Datenblatt hat eine vernünftige Info versteckt.


Ja, sehr oft ist die Impusldauer einstellbar, aber nur so das das Auswertegerät die Impulse fangen kann. Die Impulsdauer bleiben dann fest unabhängig von Durchflussmenge.


----------



## vierlagig (1 Februar 2011)

JesperMP schrieb:


> Man kann die Länge nicht verwenden. Oft ist die Impulsdauer fest, nur die Abstand zwisschen die Impulse wechselt.



ja, ich verstehe deine anmerkung und ja, genau darauf wollte ich hinaus... die impulslänge muß ja mindestens zweimal zykluszeit sein und da über die programmierung ringsrum nichts bekannt ist gehe ich lieber auf nummer sicher und setze den funktionierenden prozessalarm ein.


----------



## JesperMP (1 Februar 2011)

Aha, du meinst das im schlimmsten Fall kann die normalen CPU Zykluszeit länger sein als das hälfte von Impulsdauer ?

Ja ok, aber bei max 1000 impulse pro Stunde glaube ich das es wäre kein Problem.


----------



## vierlagig (1 Februar 2011)

JesperMP schrieb:


> Aha, du meinst das im schlimmsten Fall kann die normalen CPU Zykluszeit länger sein als das hälfte von Impulsdauer ?
> 
> Ja ok, aber bei max 1000 impulse pro Stunde glaube ich das es wäre kein Problem.



das wäre selbst bei 50 impulsen in der stunde ein problem ... fehlt die hälfte - gut könnte man mit korrekturfaktor 2 ran gehen. aber in der nächsten stunde sind es 50 impulse ... und nu? plausibilätsprüfung? und dann mal 30 oder 45 impulse .... nee, große grütze.

solange die impulslänge nicht geklärt ist und eine aussage zur maximal zu erwartenden zykluszeit nicht getroffen wird bleibe ich beim prozessalarm, dafür ist er da. (alternativ kann man auch ne zählerkarte verbauen, aber das ist dann hier wirklich mit spatzen auf elefanten geschossen)


----------



## JesperMP (1 Februar 2011)

Also bei max 1000 Impulse pro Stunde, und man versucht gleichmässige on und off Periodenhälften zu erreichen, kann die Impulslänge 1.5 s sein.
Ich glaube nicht das du brauchst Processalarme um diese Impulse zu fangen 

Ich messe die Durchflussmenge in diesen Verfahren zeit vielen Jahren, und bin gewöhnt die Pulslänge auf ein Wert die den CPU sicher fangen kann einzustellen.
Dann muss auch die Wert "Menge pro Impuls" angepasst werden so das man selbst die grösste Menge messen kannohne das die Impulse in "Sättigung" geht.


----------



## Atlas (1 Februar 2011)

Lasst doch mal die Kirche im Dorf 

Es stimmt, das es ein Problem ist wenn die Impulsdauer zu kurz wäre. Das kann ich aktuell aber nicht klären.

Für die weitere diskussion würde ich gerne festlegen, dass die dauer eines Impulses lange genug ist um diesen erfassen zu können und das diese auch immer gleich ist. Es ändert sich lediglich der zeitliche abstand zwischen den Impulsen...


----------



## vierlagig (1 Februar 2011)

Atlas schrieb:


> Für die weitere diskussion würde ich gerne festlegen, dass die dauer eines Impulses lange genug ist um diesen erfassen zu können und das diese auch immer gleich ist. Es ändert sich lediglich der zeitliche abstand zwischen den Impulsen...



und wo ist dann das problem?


----------



## Verpolt (1 Februar 2011)

JesperMP schrieb:


> Also bei max 1000 Impulse pro Stunde, und man versucht gleichmässige on und off Periodenhälften zu erreichen, kann die Impulslänge 1.5 s sein.
> Ich glaube nicht das du brauchst Processalarme um diese Impulse zu fangen





> gleichmässige on und off Periodenhälften zu erreichen



Diese Aussage sollte mal der ThreadErsteller beantworten.

4L´s Beitrag zum Prozessalarm ist die sichere Variante, da wir ja die Impulslänge nicht wissen, genausowenig wie die Zykluszeit der SPS


----------



## Atlas (1 Februar 2011)

So, ich habe den Hersteller angerufen und das geklärt:

- Die Länge eines Impulses ist mindestend 0,25s
- Für die ermittlung des Volumenstromes ist die Anzahl der Impulse pro Zeit maßgebend. D.H. es variert der zeitliche abstand zwischen den Impulsen und nicht die Impulsdauer an sich.


----------



## Atlas (1 Februar 2011)

vierlagig schrieb:


> und wo ist dann das problem?



Das Problem habe ich in meinem ersten Post doch eigentlich beschrieben...


Atlas schrieb:


> Ich hatte hierzu bereits eine rudimentäre Funktion ... Prinzipiell hatte das auch funktioniert, ich war aber mit der Qualität  der errechneten Werte nicht besonders zufrieden, da diese sehr  gesprungen sind. Gibt es hierzu einen besseren Lösungsansatz oder gar  eine etwas ausgereiftere Funktion die genau für das ausgelegt  ist?



Das Problem mit der Impulsdauer/Zeiten war nicht das Kernthema meiner Frage


----------



## Verpolt (1 Februar 2011)

Atlas schrieb:


> So, ich habe den Hersteller angerufen und das geklärt:
> 
> - Die Länge eines Impulses ist mindestend 0,25s
> - Für die ermittlung des Volumenstromes ist die Anzahl der Impulse pro Zeit maßgebend. D.H. es variert der zeitliche abstand zwischen den Impulsen und nicht die Impulsdauer an sich.



Wo liegt denn dann dein Problem?

Pulse pro Sekunde zählen?



> Qualität der errechneten Werte nicht besonders zufrieden, da diese sehr gesprungen sind.



Bilde dir einen Mittelwert nach z.B. 10 Sekunden


----------



## Atlas (1 Februar 2011)

Ja, sicher... So mach ich das ja schon.

Hatte eben die hoffnung, dass es eine etwas ausgereiftere Funktion gibt, die z.B. die Zeit zwischen den Impulsen misst und daraus einen Durchflusswert ermittelt. Damit könnten mehr Werte pro Zeit (nach jedem neuen Impuls) errechnet werden was das Ganze fließender machen würde


----------



## Verpolt (1 Februar 2011)

Atlas schrieb:


> Ja, sicher... So mach ich das ja schon.
> 
> Hatte eben die hoffnung, dass es eine etwas ausgereiftere Funktion gibt, die z.B. die Zeit zwischen den Impulsen misst und daraus einen Durchflusswert ermittelt. Damit könnten mehr Werte pro Zeit (nach jedem neuen Impuls) errechnet werden was das Ganze fließender machen würde



Naja, dann müßte der Durchfluß doch immer die gleiche Menge haben.


----------



## Atlas (1 Februar 2011)

Wieso?

Wenn ein Impuls 0,01m³ bedeuted und der letzte Impuls 10s vor einem aktuellem war, dann habe ich einen Durchfluss von 0,01m³/10s. Wenn der darauf folgende Impuls nach 1s kommt, habe ich einen Durchfluss von 0,01m³/1s usw...

Ich kann also nach jedem Impuls einen aktuellen Wert ausgeben und muss nicht erst für 30s die Impule zählen um einen Wert ausgeben zu können

Edit:
Ok, es würde bei der Methode aber ein Problem geben wenn kein Impuls mehr folgt da kein durchfluss mehr vorhanden ist. Es würde dann der letzte Wert stehen bleiben.


----------



## Verpolt (1 Februar 2011)

Atlas schrieb:


> Wieso?
> Ich kann also nach jedem Impuls einen aktuellen Wert ausgeben und muss nicht erst für 30s die Impule zählen um einen Wert ausgeben zu können



Da wären wir dann wieder bei deiner 1.Frage


----------



## JesperMP (1 Februar 2011)

Atlas.

Hast du überhaupt post # 4 gelesen ?

Wie gesagt, so messe ich Durchflussmenge mit ein ziemlich hohen genauigkeit. 

Auch post # 8 lesen bitte.


----------



## JesperMP (1 Februar 2011)

Atlas schrieb:
			
		

> - Für die ermittlung des Volumenstromes ist die Anzahl der Impulse pro Zeit maßgebend.


Richtig, aber wichtig ist das es die variablen Zeit zwisschen erste und letzte Puls ist, und nicht die festen Aktualisierzeit.



			
				Atlas schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kann also nach jedem Impuls einen aktuellen Wert ausgeben und muss nicht erst für 30s die Impule zählen um einen Wert ausgeben zu können


Was passiert denn wenn das Wasser abgeschaltet wird ? Behaltetst du dann die letzten gemessene Wassermenge, obwohl da kein Wasser fliesst ?
Irgendwie musst du eine Aktualisierzeit wählen das passt an die Ober- und Untergrenzen für das Wasserdurchfluss. Nur dann hast du eine Realistischen Wert in jeden Fall.
Die genauigkeit wird auch grösser wenn du die Zeit zwisschen mehrere Impulse messt. Wenn du für jeder Impuls die Berechnung durchfürst steigt die ungenauigkeit mit die Wassermenge. Das willst du sicherlich nicht.


----------



## Atlas (1 Februar 2011)

Ja, wir sind nach wie vor bei meinem ersten Post... Die inzwischen 3 Seiten waren zwar eine wirklich interessante Diskussion, aber das was ich eigentlich wissen wollte geht hier nicht hervor. 

Vermutlich meine Schuld, da ich das vieleicht falsch formuliert habe. Ich versuchs nochmal auf ne andere Art:

Gibt es eine bereits fertigen und erprobten Baustein der die funktion erfüllt? (Z.B. sowas wie http://www.oscat.de/ - Hier hab ich aber leider nichts in der richtung gefunden)


----------



## duMMbatz (1 Februar 2011)

Aufruf alle 100ms 

Menge addieren und umrechnen....

36000 ist da ein Hilfreicher Faktor als Denkanstoss...

Wir benutzen da einen sehr guten Baustein um Turbinen Impulse zu Volumenströme zu wandeln...
Da schreib ich dir morgen den Programmcode


----------



## vierlagig (1 Februar 2011)

duMMbatz schrieb:


> Also die ganze Diskussion geht in eine vöölig falsche Richtung.
> 
> Was du brauchst ist eine ganznormale Addition.
> 
> ...



möööp, nicht das was er sucht... du ermittelst lediglich das volumen, er möchte aber den volumenstrom 





			
				wiki schrieb:
			
		

> Unter einem *Volumenstrom* versteht man das Volumen eines Mediums, das sich innerhalb einer Zeiteinheit durch einen Querschnitt bewegt.



jesper ist da schon auf dem richtigen dampfer


----------



## duMMbatz (1 Februar 2011)

vierlagig schrieb:


> möööp, nicht das was er sucht... du ermittelst lediglich das volumen, er möchte aber den volumenstrom
> 
> jesper ist da schon auf dem richtigen dampfer




Hatte ich auch schon geändert 

Aber mit dem einen ist das andere auch Möglich


----------



## duMMbatz (1 Februar 2011)

*Digitale Impulse eines Durchflussmessers in Volumenstrom umrechnen

Hatte mich erst verlesen, kam wegen dem Durchflussmesser durcheinander. Wenn man nen Padel oder ne Turbine hat ist das zwar ne Durchflussmessung aber die man errechnen muss, aus den Impulsen.

Das sind 3 - 4 Netzwerke in dem du das Berechnen kannst.

Morgen im laufe des Nachmittags poste ich hier mal den Code aus meinem Baustein


*


----------



## Atlas (1 Februar 2011)

Danke für deine Unterstützung. Ich habe ja bereits einen Baustein der das macht. Original ist der in AWL geschrieben aber fürs Forum hab ich den FB als AWL Quelle exportiert:


```
FUNCTION_BLOCK "Imp_To_Flow"
TITLE =Imp_To_Flow
//Für die Funktion dieses Bausteines wird der SFB3 "TP" benötigt!
//
//Der Baustein zählt digitale Impulse (Count-Impulses) in einem einstellbaren 
//Zeitfenster (Time-Impuls). Die gezählten Impulse werden mit einer einstellbaren 
//Einheit (Faktor) multipliziert und nach ablauf des Zeitfensters ausgegeben.
//
//Mit der Funktion können z.B. Impulse eines Durchflussmessers in einen 
//Volumenstrom pro Zeit umgerechnet werden.
//
//Beispiel:
//Einheit pro Impuls = 0.01m³
//Bei einer Zeitbasis von PT = 15s ergibt sich folgende Einheit für den CImp 
//welcher bei CImpE angegeben werden kann:
//
//         0.01m³
//CImpE = ------ * 3600 = 2,4 m³/h
//          15s
AUTHOR : Atlas
VERSION : 1.0


VAR_INPUT
  CImp : BOOL ;    //Count Impuls
  CImpE : REAL ;    //Einheit eines Count Impulses. z.B. 0,01m³ = 0.01
  PT : TIME ;    //Zeitbasis in der die CImp ausgewertet werden.
END_VAR
VAR_OUTPUT
  Flow : REAL ;    
END_VAR
VAR
  SFB3_TP : "TP";    
  CImpCounter : REAL ;    
  ImpFP : BOOL ;    
  TImp_Done : BOOL ;    
  TImp_Start : BOOL ;    
END_VAR
BEGIN
NETWORK
TITLE =
// Mit Hilfe des SFB3 einen Time-Impuls mit definierter Zeit erzeugen. 
// Dieser Impuls dient als Zeitbasis für die weitere
// Abarbeitung des Bausteines.
      UN    #SFB3_TP.Q; 
      =     #TImp_Start; 

      CALL #SFB3_TP (
           IN                       := #TImp_Start,
           PT                       := #PT);

// Nächsten Schritt nur abarbeiten wenn T-Impuls true
      UN    #SFB3_TP.Q; 
      SPB   Calc; 

// Hilfsmerker zur Berechnung wieder rücksetzen
      R     #TImp_Done; 

// Pei pos. Flanke des Count-Impulses Zählen 
      U     #CImp; 
      FP    #ImpFP; 

      SPBNB Cnt1; 
      L     #CImpCounter; 
      L     1.000000e+000; 
      +R    ; 
      T     #CImpCounter; 
Cnt1: BE    ; 

// Die gezählten C-Impulse mit der Einheit verrechnen und ausgeben
// Wurde die Berechnung bereits durchgeführt direkt zum Ergebnis springen
Calc: U     #TImp_Done; 
      SPB   End1; 

      L     #CImpE; 
      L     #CImpCounter; 
      *R    ; 
      T     #Flow; 

// C-Impuls Counter zurücksetzen
      L     0.000000e+000; 
      T     #CImpCounter; 

// Über Hilfsmerker speichern, dass Wert berechnet wurde
      S     #TImp_Done; 

End1: BE    ; 
END_FUNCTION_BLOCK
```


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (1 Februar 2011)

Es ist eine Ermessensfrage, ob man die Zeit zwischen zwei oder zwischen mehreren Impulsen auswertet. Bei 300 bis 1000 Impulsen pro Stunde liegt die Periode zwischen 3,6 und 12s. Ich denke, man kommt hier mit der Zeit zwischen zwei Impulsen ganz gut hin. Prozessalarm oder gar Zählerkarten braucht man normalerweise nicht. Gewöhnliche Zähler sind so ausgelegt dass die Impulse mit ebenso gewöhnlichen SPS-Eingängen ausgewertet werden können. Durchflüsse von Gasmengenzählern, Güllezählern oder auch die Leistung über einen Stromzähler (S0-Schnittstelle) berechne ich auch über die Zeit zwischen zwei Impulsen. Die Berechnung beginnt ab dem zweiten Impuls. Über eine Impulsüberwachung setze ich die Berechnung zurück. Wenn z.Bsp. nach 15s kein Impuls kommt, wird alles auf Null gesetzt (oder auch über ein Freigabesignal). Mit einer kommenden Flanke wird die Berechnung wieder aktiv. Zur Ermittlung der Zeit zwischen den Impulsen verwende ich die Systemzeit (SFC64). Wenn man dann das Ergebnis oder die ermittelte Zykluszeit dämpft, erhält man quasi einen "Analogwert", d.h. man vermeidet die Sprünge in der Anzeige zwischen den Aktualisierungen. Wie gesagt, alles eine Ermessensfrage.


----------



## Atlas (1 Februar 2011)

Habe gerade gesehen, dass in meinem geposteten SCL code noch ein kleiner Fehler ist. Tut zur Veranschaulichung aber nichts zur sache und ich habe keine einfache Copy & Paste Vorlage geliefert 

War ein langer weg bis hier her, aber ich glaube ich setz einfach nen Filter dahinter wie von Dagobert vorgeschlagen und gut ist!


----------



## vierlagig (1 Februar 2011)

ich such immernoch den SCL code


----------



## Atlas (1 Februar 2011)

Ja, das mit dem SCL war wohl etwas stark vereinfacht geschrieben 

Habe den Baustein als Quelle exportiert und dabei kam dann der (98%ige) AWL Code in der SCL Umgebung dabei raus den ich hier super reinkopieren konnte...


----------



## bike (1 Februar 2011)

vierlagig schrieb:


> ich such immernoch den SCL code


AWL Quelle fielleich? 

Denn von SCL habe ich auch nix gefunden


bike


----------



## bike (1 Februar 2011)

Atlas schrieb:


> Ja, das mit dem SCL war wohl etwas stark vereinfacht geschrieben
> 
> Habe den Baustein als Quelle exportiert und dabei kam dann der (98%ige) AWL Code in der SCL Umgebung dabei raus den ich hier super reinkopieren konnte...


War das der Quelleneditor fielleicht?
Hat wenig mit scl zu tun, was du da gepostet hast.

bike

P.S. Ich denke es ist nicht so ganz gut einen fehlerhaften Code hier stehen zu lassen. 
Hast du Angst dass der kopiert wird, oder warum korrigierst du den von dir selbst geschrieben Fehler nicht?


----------



## Atlas (1 Februar 2011)

Überredet, ist korrigiert. Dafür hab ich die nächste doofe Frage frei


----------



## ppascal2 (28 August 2013)

Hallo, ich hab mir hier die vier Seiten mal so ein wenig durchgelesen und ich habe ein ähnliches Problem, aber leider kann ich die Problemlösung nicht auf mein Problem anwenden. Unzwar verwende ich folgenden Durchflusssensor ( http://www.conrad.de/ce/de/product/...CH-eK-FCH-m-POM-LC-mit-Duese-1-mm-001-10-lmin ) . Der Sensor ist analog und ich bekomme eine Spannung ausgegeben. Ich weiß, dass der Sensor 2500Impulse pro Liter hat. Jetzt habe ich die Frage, wie ich es schaffe, den Wert der Spannung in Impulse umzurechnen. Vorallendingen, was mich wundert, habe ich auch eine Spannung am Ausgangssignal ohne das etwas den Sensor durchfließt(Ungefähr 1 V).
Danke schonmal im Voraus für jede Hilfe!


----------



## duMMbatz (30 August 2013)

Hallo ppascal2,

erstmal die frage brauchst du wirklich den Impuls oder nur die Menge?

Ansonsten kannst du dir auch selber einen beliebigen Impuls basteln.

Also ich würde dir zu folgendem raten:

Du teilst den aktuellen Durchfluss (m³/h) durch 36000 und addierst in mit dem Taktmerker X.0 jede 100ms aufeinander.
Dann vergleichst du den Wert mit einem Vergleichstwert zum Beispiel 0,1 m³ oder 1m³. Den Rest der beim Vergleichen übrig bleibt solltest als Startwert für den nächsten Impuls nehmen,
damit wird alles etwas genauer. 

Wenn du dann die Menge benutzen willst, würde ich dir zu einem zweiten Zähler raten, der die Impulse zählt. Dann bekommst du kein Problem mit dem datenformat REAL, wenn du zuviele nachkommastellen benutzt.

MfG
DuMMbatz


----------



## JesperMP (30 August 2013)

ppascal2, was dient es eigentlich eine analogen Wert in Impulse zu wandeln ? Weil du den Durchflussmenge durch einen Zähler summieren willst ?

Welchen Impuls-Rate erwartest du ?
Wie genau soll es sein ?
Sollen die Impulse Puls-Breite moduliert werden, oder Puls-Rate moduliert werden (wie es innen in Durchflusssensor fungiert) ?

Ich habe den Gefühl das du den falschen Sensortyp für dein Zweck verwendest.
Den vorgeschlagene Sensor kostet nur 22€. Durchflusssensoren die direkt Impulse ausgibt gibt es viele und die sind nicht teuer.

*: Z.B. hier: http://www.conrad.de/ce/de/product/...uese-1-mm-0015-08-lmin/?ref=home&rt=home&rb=1
Von den Beschreibungstekst: "Das berührungslose Abtastsystem garantiert eine nahezu unbegrenzte Lebensdauer und liefert fertig aufbereitete Rechteck-Impulssignale (z. B. für die SPS)."

**: Den Sensor den du selbst vorgeschlagen hast, ist kein Analog-Sensor: "Der integrierte Hall-Sensor liefert ein exaktes Rechteck-Signal.". Ich denke du messt ein 'Analogwert' weil dein Messgerät für den Impulsrate nicht geeignet ist.


----------



## ppascal2 (1 September 2013)

Hallo,
danke schonmal für eure Antworten. Also ich bin neu in diesem Themengebiet.
Ich benutze einen BeagleBone zur Datenauswertung. Ich hatte bevor ich den Durchflusssensor bestellt habe nicht großartig damit beschäftigt, weil ich blauäugig dachte, wo Durchflusssensor draufsteht, steckt immer der gleiche Durchflusssensor vom Signal drin.
Mein Ziel ist es aus dem Signal die Durchflussrate herauszubekommen und in einer Datenbank zu speichern, um einen Spritverbrauch festzustellen und den Tankinhalt auf den Liter genau festzustellen.
Mir wurde von einem "Experten" gesagt, dass der Sensor analog sei und da das Signal beim BeagleBone in Volt ausgegeben wird, dachte ich mir, dass ich darauf iwie die Impulse ausrechnen muss, damit ich auf die Durchflussrate in Litern komme.


----------

